# liver cysts



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

anybody had them? I have one, I learned from a recent CT scan. I was so relieved that I didn't have a suspected pancreatic problem that I neglected to comment on the liver cyst. my doc was tired and just said they are not uncommon. but my PCP later told me you have to watch such cysts and that they may need to be drained. ugh.


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

I had one show up on a CT scan too. It was 1.5 cm. The doctor said that they are so common that they should be considered normal. His words were that they are a "nomily" not an "anomoly"


----------

